# I got a crazy deal in a yard sale.



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

This past weekend, I just paid $50 for a 4 ft 55G tank + 5 months old Ehiem 2217 + 300Watts Hydor heater + some coral rocks + 1 pail of sea salt. This is from a yard sale just down my street. I can't believe the lady infront of me wants to bargain it down! I think she knows the value of the items. Anyway, when the seller won't budge, she walked away saying "I'll think about it!" 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome find!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I can't believe that lady walked away. Her loss is your gain !

Eheim 2217 love this filter


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

stuff happens...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, while the lady in front of you was bargaining, were you waving the $50 bill behind her?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Lets just hope it holds water during the 24-48hr test.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, thanks guys.



carmenh said:


> LOL, while the lady in front of you was bargaining, were you waving the $50 bill behind her?


No, I was trying to play it cool. I act like I was looking at something else so she won't be suspicious that I was interested too. I keep telling myself "don't look at the tank, don't look at the tank ..."



AquaNeko said:


> Lets just hope it holds water during the 24-48hr test.


Ooo ... good point, I haven't test it yet.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Even if the tank does not hold water (which I hope is not going to be the case), you still got a 2217 for $50. 

Way to go.


----------

